# AiO Pumpen drosseln oder nicht?



## Narbennarr (17. Juni 2015)

Moin ihr,

demnächst teste ich meine erste AiO und sammle schon fleißig Infos. Etwas unsicher bin ich noch ob man jetzt die Pumpen drosseln kann/soll oder nicht. Corsair z.b. sagt "auf keinen Fall drosseln" auch von Usern habe ich das gehört.
Was denn nun?

Grüße


----------



## Deeron (17. Juni 2015)

Also, grundlegend Sagen fast alle Hersteller, dass man die Pumpe nicht drosseln soll/kann.
Da ich auch Kowaküs teste, kann ich sagen, dass es erst dann Sinnvoll ist zu drosseln, wenn die Lautstärke zu groß ist und die Kühlleistung trotzdem nicht abnimmt.

Wichtig ist, dass die Spannung einen gewissen Wert nicht unterschreitet, so das die Pumpe stehenbleibt oder gegen den Wasserwiederstand ankämpfen. Dies könnte mittelfristig zum Tod der Pumpe führen. 

Wo ich persönlich nicht drossel sind die Kowaküs von Enermax (Liqtech), da diese wirklich sehr leise sind.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinner erlaubt Fractal Design das Drosseln bei ihrer Wakü.

Bei Antec's H2O-Serie sind die Pumpen an die Lüfter gekoppelt, werden aber nicht geregelt.

Handhabe es auf gut deutsch wie du möchtest.

EDIT: Angabe zur Antec korrigiert.


----------



## Bandicoot (17. Juni 2015)

Die Pumpe sollte immer maximale Drehzahl haben, ich hab meine am Power FAN Anschluß. 
Du kannst die drosseln aber z.B. manche Corsair Pumpen bekommen dann ein Rattern da sie nicht mehr rund laufen bei zu wenig Drehzahl.
Es wird halt eine bestimmte Drehzahl benötigt das sie so arbeitet wie sie soll und die Specs erfüllen. 
Mit gedrosselter Leistung ist auch die Kühlleistung nicht immer gegeben die der Hersteller angibt.
KURZ. Pumpe Vmax ungedrosselt, leise Lüfter benutzen und die Kühlfläche machts, nicht die Radiatorstärke.


----------



## Deeron (17. Juni 2015)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Die Pumpe sollte immer maximale Drehzahl haben, ich hab meine am Power FAN Anschluß.
> Du kannst die drosseln aber z.B. manche Corsair Pumpen bekommen dann ein Rattern da sie nicht mehr rund laufen bei zu wenig Drehzahl.
> Es wird halt eine bestimmte Drehzahl benötigt das sie so arbeitet wie sie soll und die Specs erfüllen.
> Mit gedrosselter Leistung ist auch die Kühlleistung nicht immer gegeben die der Hersteller angibt.
> KURZ. Pumpe Vmax ungedrosselt, leise Lüfter benutzen und die Kühlfläche machts, nicht die Radiatorstärke.



Und genau deswegen sagt der Hersteller, dass man nicht drosseln soll. Damit die Kühlleistung nicht von deren Angaben abweicht. Wir wissen alle, was in den U, S und A sonst passiert.

Solange die Pumpe entspannt läuft nichts Rattert oder vinriert oder heiß läuft ist alles soweit gut. Wenn uns die Möglichkeit zum Drosseln komplett verweigert werden würde, würden sie direkt gegossene 4-Pin-Molex anschlüsse nehmen, wo man noch nichtmal umpolen kann.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juni 2015)

Danke schonmal euch beiden. Konrekt geht es um eine 240M, die PCGH mit 0.2Sone bewertet hat.
Ich denke ich werde es zunächst OHNE drosseln probieren!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Juni 2015)

Deeron schrieb:


> Also, grundlegend Sagen fast alle Hersteller, dass man die Pumpe nicht drosseln soll/kann.
> Da ich auch Kowaküs teste, kann ich sagen, dass es erst dann Sinnvoll ist zu drosseln, wenn die Lautstärke zu groß ist und die Kühlleistung trotzdem nicht abnimmt.
> 
> Wichtig ist, dass die Spannung einen gewissen Wert nicht unterschreitet, so das die Pumpe stehenbleibt oder gegen den Wasserwiederstand ankämpfen. Dies könnte mittelfristig zum Tod der Pumpe führen.
> ...



Fractal Design spezifiziert 7-12 V für die Pumpe der Kelvin. Das gleiche gilt für die Alphacool Eisberg, die eine technisch verwandte Pumpe einsetzt. Sonst wären mir noch einige Corsair-Modelle mit regelbarer Pumpe bekannt (z.B. 110i GT), hier erfolgt die Regelung über Software. Zumindest unser Sample nutzte aber bereits die leisere Konfiguration als Voreinstellung.
Bei Antecs Kühler H2O 650/950/1250 hängen Pumpe und Lüfter übrigens an der gleichen Stromversorgung, aber nur die Lüfter werden über PWM geregelt, die Pumpe permanent mit 12 V versorgt.


----------



## Deeron (17. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Fractal Design spezifiziert 7-12 V für die Pumpe der Kelvin. Das gleiche gilt für die Alphacool Eisberg, die eine technisch verwandte Pumpe einsetzt. Sonst wären mir noch einige Corsair-Modelle mit regelbarer Pumpe bekannt (z.B. 110i GT), hier erfolgt die Regelung über Software. Zumindest unser Sample nutzte aber bereits die leisere Konfiguration als Voreinstellung.
> Bei Antecs Kühler H2O 650/950/1250 hängen Pumpe und Lüfter übrigens an der gleichen Stromversorgung, aber nur die Lüfter werden über PWM geregelt, die Pumpe permanent mit 12 V versorgt.



Danke für die Info zur Antec.  

Meinst du mit "regelbar" das eine regulierung praktisch möglich oder nur vorgesehen ist? Also vom Hersteller nicht vorgesehen, funktioniert aber trotzdem.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Infos 
Wo kann man am besten checken wo welche Pumpe drin ist. Viel kommt ja von Asetek aber die 110 GT hat afaik Cool-IT....


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Juni 2015)

Asetek präsentiert die meisten Produkte auf der hauseigenen Webseite. Gerade bei Corsair muss man hier genau aufpassen: Die H110i GT ist zum Beispiel von Cool-IT, die H110i GTX von Asetek. Es gibt aber von beiden Herstellern auch verschiedene Pumpengenerationen und optionale elektronische Features.



Deeron schrieb:


> Danke für die Info zur Antec.
> 
> Meinst du mit "regelbar" das eine regulierung praktisch möglich oder nur vorgesehen ist? Also vom Hersteller nicht vorgesehen, funktioniert aber trotzdem.



Damit meine ich, dass ein Betrieb der Pumpe mit etwas anderem als 100% Leistung spezifiziert ist. Auf technischer Seite können meines Wissens nach alle Kompaktwasserkühlungen am Markt mit reduzierten Drehzahlen laufen, wenn Spannung bzw. Leistung nicht für die Nenndrehzahl ausreichen. Aber die Hersteller geben leider nur bei 12 V Garantie darauf, dass die Kühlung funktioniert und keine weiteren Nebenwirkungen auftreten.


----------



## Deeron (17. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Damit meine ich, dass ein Betrieb der Pumpe mit etwas anderem als 100% Leistung spezifiziert ist. Auf technischer Seite können meines Wissens nach alle Kompaktwasserkühlungen am Markt mit reduzierten Drehzahlen laufen, wenn Spannung bzw. Leistung nicht für die Nenndrehzahl ausreichen. Aber die Hersteller geben leider nur bei 12 V Garantie darauf, dass die Kühlung funktioniert und keine weiteren Nebenwirkungen auftreten.



Also kann man zusammengefasst sagen, dass man viele Pumprn von Kompaktwasserkühlern drosseln kann, dies aber in der mehrzahl der Fälle auf eigene Gefahr geschieht, was Kühlleistung, CPU-Überhitzen und Lebensdauer/Schäden der Pumpe angeht.


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2015)

So lange du eine Drehzahl ausprobierst, die deutlich über der Startspannung liegt, ist das Drosseln meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll. Gefährlich wird es eben nur dann, wenn die Pumpe nicht anläuft oder im Betrieb stehenbleibt. Das äußert sich aber oft mit einem dumpfen Brummen (hörbarer Widerstand). Im Hausgebrauch wird die Leistung der Pumpe meist nicht gebraucht. Die Temperaturen ändern sich eher über die Drehzahl der Lüfter am Radiator.


----------



## Bandicoot (17. Juni 2015)

Ich denke auch etwas kann man die Drosseln, aber wozu, wenn sie leise ihren Dienst verrichtet. Bin bis jetzt immer gut gefahren mit Vmax an der Pumpe.


----------



## 1000H2O (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo liebe PCGH'ler,

ich hab hier mal einen etwas älteren Thread rausgekramt. Der scheint mir relativ nützlich, deshalb führe ich diese Diskussion hier mal fort, in der Hoffnung ein paar elektrotechnisch versierte oder zumindest erfahrene User zu einer ganz grundsätzlichen Frage und ihrer Beantwortung zu bewegen. 
Es interessiert mich schon lange aber erst seit dem kürzlichen Einsatz einer AiO-WaKü mit hoher Pumpen-Drehzahl in meinem aktuellem System, will ich es nun mal wirklich wissen und stelle daher jetzt diese Frage. 
Undzwar ist die Frage folgende:

Ist es für einen Elektromotor, wie er seinen Einsatz in (AiO-)WaKü-Pumpen, und/oder auch in herkömmlichen PC-Lüftern (ganz gewöhnliche 90,100,120 oder 140mm Fans; meistens also 25mm tief), findet, - -* für die Lebensdauer und Langlebigkeit eher zuträglich ihn auf maximaler Drehzahl oder maximaler Spannung voll aus zu fahren? Oder ist es an zu nehmen dass eine vorgenommene Drosselung für eine höhere Lebensdauer des verbauten E-Motors und damit also des Lüfters oder der Pumpe zuträglicher ist. 

Und als allerletztes ganz nebenbei und zur Überprüfung meines angefallenen Schreibaufwands wäre es auch interessant wüsste ich gerne ob es überhaupt einen Unterschied macht zwischen den verschiedenen Ausführungen des E-Motors in Form von kleineren, größeren, schnellerdrehenden oder langsamerdrehenden Lüftern und Pumpen zu unterscheiden oder ist die Eigenschaft des eingesetzten E-Motors immer identisch und übertragbar, also ob es da ein Unterschied gibt oder bemerkbar ist an der Funktionsweise des jeweils eingesetzten Elektro-Motors in jenen Gerätschaften.

Für mich persönlich sind das alles elementare Verständnis-Fragen zur funktionsweise von Elektronik und ich bin schon sehr lange mit dieser Fragestellung bezüglich der optimalen Drehzahl-Konfiguration und ihrer langfristigen Wirkung beschäftigt, daher wäre ich sehr erfreut darüber falls sich jemand mit empirischen Analysen und Auswertungen im Hinterkopf (oder auch im Vorderkopf lol)  findet, der mir diese Fragen mal zufriedenstellend beantworten könnte. So unbedeutend sie auch sein mögen, sind sie nämlich trotzdem immer ungelöst/unbeantwortet zugegen, und erschweren damit eine einheitliche Vorgehensweise und Methodik im Ausloten von Temperatur-, Lautstärke-, und evtl noch Verbrauchs-Verhältnissen innerhalb eines Systems.

Gruß 
euer 1000H2O


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2018)

Für den Motor, der sehr langlebig ist, wäre eine geringe Last am wichtigsten. Ohne Untersetzungsgetriebe und mit reibungs-basierten Lasten in PCs ist dies bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen der Fall, aber ganz allgemein kann dies in komplexeren Maschinen anders sein.

Wichtiger ist aber die Lebensdauer des Lagers. Hier gibt es bei Gleitlagern eine gewisse Mindestdrehzahl, um einen durchgehenden Schmierfilm aufrecht zu erhalten. In diesem Zustand ist der Verschleiß am geringsten. Bei höheren Drehzahlen bleibt er pro Umdrehung gleich, nimmt aber natürlich pro Zeiteinheit mit der Gesamtzahl der absolvierten Umdrehungen zu. Sinkt die Drehzahl dagegen zu weit ab, kommen die Lagerteile miteinander in Kontakt und der Verschleiß steigt rapide an. Das gilt besonders bei kühlmittelgeschmierten Pumpen, aber auch beispielsweise bei Festplatten sind die Belastungen während des langsamen Anlaufens soviel höher, dass im Desktopbetrieb die Anzahl der Start-Stopp-Vorgänge die Lebensdauer stärker beschränken können als die reine Laufzeit.

Davon abgesehen würde ich eine Wasserkühlungspumpe ohnehin immer mit einem gesunden Abstand zu ihrer (kurzfristig) erzielbaren Minimaldrehzahl betreiben um zufälligen Stillstand auszuschließen.


----------



## 1000H2O (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo Torsten, das ist sehr freundlich von dir mir so schnell zu antworten, vielen Dank auch. Also gut ich schätze dass ich so ziemlich an der Oberfläche kratze mit meinen Elektronik-Kentnissen aber das soll der Sache nicht nachträglich sein. 
So wie es scheint ergibt sich ein verständnisvolles Gesamt-Bild wohl erst im Dialog, wie sollte es auch sonst sein.

Also nutze ich mal die Gunst der Stunde um also ein wenig nach zu haken. 

Denn da gibt es also Varianten hohen Drehzahl-Differenzierungen (ich weiss hier nicht genau ob der gewählte Begriff zutreffend und hinreichend ist) also sich in bis hin zu einer Höchstdrehzahl unterscheiden können die ein Vielfaches-Ganzes der praktizierten Mindestdrehzahl erreichen (Beispiel wäre 800-1700RPM, bei meinen Radiator-Lüftern der Fall). Und dann widerrum gibt es solche, die beispielsweise nur veränderbaren Drehzahlbereiche wie z.B. 900-1300RPM haben.

Aber was ist jetzt der Maßstab nach dem also allgemein beurteilen könnte wie ein beliebiges Modell ein zu stellen ist. Was ist also die praktikable Mindestdrehzahl und was die Drehzahl die man benötigt um jenen von dir benannten Schmierfilm zu gewährleisten. 

Jedenfalls liest es sich als wenn eine erreichte maximale Drehzall zu vermeiden sei, ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, dass der Verschleiß eines E-Motors angesichts der sozusagen Ultra-Effizienten Funktionsweise des E-Motors evtl sogar zu vernachlässigen sein könnte und belanglos ist. Oder erreicht man tatsächlich (in real-life) irgendwann die maximale Gesamtzahl an Umdrehungen die ein E-Motor bewätligen kann. 

Wäre interessant wie lange so etwas dauern könnte. Aber das hieße auch das kleine schnelldrehende Varianten wie sie auch im Einsatz als Pumpe genutzt werden, also schneller ableben. Möglicherweise ist das auch seltener Fall und es tritt ein anderer Defekt wie z.B. das Austrocknen des Schmierfilms immer zuvor statt. Wäre jedenfalls vorstellbar.

Gibt es vielleicht einen Anhaltspunkt bei der Spannungsversorgung wonach man sich richten könnte zur Kalibrierung / Drehzahl-Bestimmung also einen bestimmten Volt-bereich oder -wert den man sich merken könnte/sollte?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2018)

Die maximale Drehzahl muss nicht vermieden werden. Wenn man die Leistung braucht, dann braucht man sie halt – die Herstellerangaben zur Lebensdauer beziehen sich immer auf den Normalbetrieb bei 12 Volt und gerade teurere Lüfter versprechen hier oft Dauerlaufleistungen von einem oder mehr Jahrzehnten. Bei der minimalen Drehzahl würde ich mich am Anlauf- und Stopverhalten orientieren. Senkt man die Spannung eines Lüfters, bleibt er irgendwann plötzlich stehen – hier reißt definitiv der Schmierfilm ab. Hebt man die Spannung wieder an, wird er bei einer höheren Spannung und damit Drehzahl wieder anlaufen. Hier endet der wirklich verschleißfördernde Bereich schon, ganz sicher sollte man 10 bis 20 Prozent weiter oben sein.

In Anbetracht der Anschaffungskosten eines Austauschlüfters würde ich aber auch einen langsameren Betrieb nicht verteufeln. Selbst wenn man statt nach 6 Jahren schon nach 3 Jahren 10 Euro ausgeben muss, ist das verschmerzbar. Pumpen dagegen sind teurer, aufwendiger im Wechsel und wenn sie ausfallen, wird es sehr schnell sehr heiß. 20 Prozent über Anlaufdrehzahl erachte ich hier als Minimum, am besten hält man sich an die Herstellerangaben.


----------



## micha34 (26. Juni 2018)

Der Schmierfilmaufbau an Gleitlagern bei einer gewissen Drehzahl gibt es nur bei hydrodynamischen Gleitlagern.
Diese sind z.B an der PKW Kurbelwelle und laufen im Ölbad.Das Ölbad wäre dafür unabdinglich um den Schmierfilmkeil aufbauen zu können.
Nun bezweifel ich einfach mal,das die Pumpe einer AiO ölbadgeschmierte Gleitlager besitzt.Da werkeln entsprechende Wälzlager oder gefettete Gleitlager.
Die Mindestdrehzahl somit zur Lagerschmierung irrelevant.

Die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit des Kühlmittel sollte vom Hersteller soweit berechnet sein,das die Wärmeübertragung im optimalen Bereich ist.
Ebenso lassen sich damit Lagerresonanzen verhindern die ein Lager schneller als der berechnete Verschleiss bei ausgelegter Drehzahl zerstören kann.
Bei einer Drehzahlregelung durchfährt man auch den Resonanzbereich höchstwahrscheinlich und wenns dumm läuft,regelt man die Pumpe exakt dauerhaft in diesen Bereichen.

Niedrigere Pumpendrehzahl hat den Effekt der Energieeinsparung.Die reine Fördermenge wird durch Ventile bzw Bypass eingestellt,wenn mans denn braucht.
Hat der Hersteller Dauerbetrieb bei voller Drehzahl vorgesehen,hat er eine ganze Menge berechnet und sich dabei etwas gedacht.


----------



## 1000H2O (27. Juni 2018)

Also gut vielen Dank euch zweien für euren Aufwand. Das ist doch schon bereits sehr aufschlußreichg was ich hier in Erfahrung bringen konnte und dürfte sich in Zukunft als hilfreiche Background-Info verhalten.

Also jetzt werde ich bezüglich der Pumpendrehzahl ersteinmal die HerstellerSeite der AiO besuchen und die empfohlene Drehzahl ausfindig machen. 

Ansonsten werde ich in Zukunft aufpasssen keine Mindestdrehzalen bei etwaiger PWM-Steuerung zu zu lassen sondern mal großzügig die Lüfterkurve anheben. 
Also die Austauschlüfter beispielsweise werden derzeit auf etwa 1150RPM geregelt was ich dann also wohl erwartungsgemäß auch so beibehalten kann. 
Wenn die Mindestdrehzahl ca 800RPM beträgt dann bin ich bereits über 30 Prozent drüber was dann auch schon ausreichend zu sein scheint.

Ende gut alles gut, und wieder ein wenig dazu gelernt - alles wunderbar, Vielen Dank nochmal, habe alle Infos sehr interessant empfunden und jetzt ein wenig geordneter im Bewusstsein.

Gruß 

1000H2O


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Der Schmierfilmaufbau an Gleitlagern bei einer gewissen Drehzahl gibt es nur bei hydrodynamischen Gleitlagern.
> Diese sind z.B an der PKW Kurbelwelle und laufen im Ölbad.Das Ölbad wäre dafür unabdinglich um den Schmierfilmkeil aufbauen zu können.
> Nun bezweifel ich einfach mal,das die Pumpe einer AiO ölbadgeschmierte Gleitlager besitzt.Da werkeln entsprechende Wälzlager oder gefettete Gleitlager.
> Die Mindestdrehzahl somit zur Lagerschmierung irrelevant.
> ...



Wasserkühlungs-Pumpen sind nicht öl-, sondern mediengeschmiert. Sie laufen somit permanent gebadet in ihrem Schmiermedium (bei Kompaktwasserkühlungen normalerweise Wasser mit hohem Glycolanteil) und neben der rein dynamischen Prozesse innerhalb des Lagers kann sogar der Druckunterschied zwischen Saug- und Druckseite der Pumpe genutzt werden, um einen Schmierfilm aufzubauen. Was es dagegen nicht gibt sind Ventile oder Bypässe. Regelmäßig darf auch daran gezweifelt werden, dass der Hersteller sich irgendwelche Gedanken zu einer Drehzahlabstimmung gemacht, geschweige denn die Lagerschmierung durchgerechnet und optimiert hat. Oft wäre man schon froh, wenn die Marken einmal die Montage des eingekauften OEM-Produktes geprüft und nicht einfach nur ihren Aufkleber draufgebabbt hätten. 

P.S.: Kugellager finden sich außerhalb des industriellen Bereichs nur noch bei wenigen Lüftern, aber der Mittelklasse kommen diverse Formen hydrodynamischer, darunter normale Gleitlager zum Einsatz.


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (27. Juni 2018)

Meine Frage dockt direkt an die "Drossel-Frage" an. Welche momentan verfügbare Wakü ist entweder so leise, dass ein drosseln nicht hörbar ist bzw. bis zur Lautlosigkeit drosselbar?


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Juni 2018)

Drosseln kannst du die aktuellen Aseteks eigentlich alle (Fractal, Corsair, Arctic), das ist dann schon sehr leise.
Eisbaer kann man auch auf 7V drosseln.

Test: Raijintek Orcus 240 - Lautstarkemessungen und Eindruck weiter unten


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juli 2018)

Sidewinderwisi schrieb:


> Meine Frage dockt direkt an die "Drossel-Frage" an. Welche momentan verfügbare Wakü ist entweder so leise, dass ein drosseln nicht hörbar ist bzw. bis zur Lautlosigkeit drosselbar?


Lautlos wirst du keine bekommen, auch wenn viele sehr leise sein können.
Den eine Pumpe erzeugt immer eine Vibration und besonders bei AIOs kann diese nicht entkoppelt werden da sie mit auf dem CPU-Kühler fest verbaut ist.
So überträgt sich immer eine Vibration vom CPU-Kühler aufs Gehäuse.

Bei einer modularen Wasserkühlung liegt der Vorteil eine Pumpe darin sie sehr gut entkoppeln zu können.
Hier ist dann auch ein lautloser Betrieb je nach Pumpe möglich.


----------



## daddynet (18. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

zu diesem Thema möchte ich, meine Erfahrung beisteuern.

Nachdem ich für meinen Haupt-Rechner den Deep Silence 6 Rev. B gekauft habe, sollte auch eine WaKü rein. Dabei bin ich auf die AiO-WaKü Fractal Design Kelvin T12 gestossen, denn diese ist erweiterbar.
Bei einem Durchfluss von 72 L/h ist die Pumpe auch zu höherem berufen.
Nach einem Zukauf des Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper X-Flow 420mm Radiators und 3 Enermax Twister Cluster Advance 140mm Lüftern konnte der Umbau starten.

Bei mir war beim Board AsRock Z87 Extreme11/ac, ein Software-Tool dabei, wo ich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit steuern kann.
Meine Fractal Design Kelvin T12+Radi Full-Copper X-Flow 420, angeschlossen an einer 3 Pin Stromversorgung mit Tachosignal, kann ich über eine Wärme-, und Geschwindigkeits-Kurve im Tool, meine Pumpendrehzahl einstellen. 
Die Pumpendrehzahl hat im max. 1900 rpm.

Zur Zeit startet die Pumpe mit 700 rpm (CPU-Temp.: 20-25 Grad) Idle bis zu 1400 rpm (CPU-Temp.: 30-35 Grad) Volllast im FluSi.

Grüße
daddynet


----------

